# Man Utd vs Liverpool REPS



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

big game in prem tomor, plenty of fans on here so fort make it interesting!

you know the drill, select either UTD, LIVERPOOL or DRAW

reps to the winners!

i am selecting UTD

*UTD*

higgz123

robsta

macca 1976

goose

erics44

GHS

a.notherguy

2fat2old

incredible bulk

colt24

drago78

eat_train_sleep

jaymadone

the don

wrx333

lambert

robc

miles2345

iron head case

ashcrapper

eugar

gerry_bhoy

jimbo

wigz

nemises_gendo

mancuiankid

pea head

hotelcalifornia

*LIVERPOOL*

nobbylou

adlewar

tahir

c12aig

kezz

sti_prodrive

shakey

g-man99

squeeeze

richiemana

sickchest 90

mad7

celticforever

adaml

mindmuscle

dsldude

*DRAW*

patch

gotrav

liam


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Got to go with Scum also.....


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

2-2 Draw


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

win lose or draw the title will be utd's so pointless thread


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

united will win 3-0 i reckon

do i get double reps for getting the score right?


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Got to go with Scum also.....


 as u put also on the end i ll take that as UTD, even tho we now the scum is liverpool


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

erics44 said:


> united will win 3-0 i reckon
> 
> do i get double reps for getting the score right?


no


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

maybe to you mate, to the rest of the world it's man utd....


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

Robsta said:


> maybe to you mate, to the rest of the world it's man utd....


haha ok!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Robsta said:


> maybe to you mate, to the rest of the world it's man utd....


lol who's your team rob?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Robsta said:


> maybe to you mate, to the rest of the world it's man utd....


Aint that the truth!!!

Saying that .............Im going with Liverpool 1-0

after stuffing a very pathetic looking Real Madrid side, who imo made Liverpool look good, their confidence will be sky high.


----------



## Patch (May 30, 2007)

shorty said:


> lol who's your team rob?


He's Leeds through and through mate!

I have a book about comments made in football and according to Fulham Fanzine magazine Cardiff are the scum.



> "The English put their psychos in Broadmoor, the Welsh put theirs in Ninian Park


 :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

shorty said:


> lol who's your team rob?


Not saying..... :lol:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

United 3-1


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Super Leeds mate........any comments get a 7 day ban, if they're derogatory anyway....


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Not saying..... :lol:


Leeds?


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

leeds r the best team in league 1


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

higgz123 said:


> big game in prem tomor, plenty of fans on here so fort make it interesting!
> 
> you know the drill, select either UTD, LIVERPOOL or DRAW
> 
> ...


United all the way!!!! :beer:

Park Park where ever you maybe, you eat dogs in your home country, but it could be worse you could be a scouse, eating rats in your council house!!!! :rockon:

Sing in the tune of lord of the dance:thumb:


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

higgz123 said:


> leeds r the best team in league 1


Sheep shaggers!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Goose said:


> United 3-1


they wont score


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Super Leeds mate........any comments get a 7 day ban, if they're derogatory anyway....


I cant believe they made a dirty leeds fan a moderator :cool2:


----------



## gotrav (Oct 20, 2008)

0-0 draw


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Macca 1976 said:


> United all the way!!!! :beer:
> 
> Park Park where ever you maybe, you eat dogs in your home country, but it could be worse you could be a scouse, eating rats in your council house!!!! :rockon:
> 
> Sing in the tune of lord of the dance:thumb:


Reps for you!! that made me Laugh. :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

erics44 said:


> I cant believe they made a dirty leeds fan a moderator :cool2:


Even worse, they made him one who likes banning cnuts who slate leeds.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

higgz123 said:


> leeds r the best team in league 1


Best damn team in the world mate.......

We've just yet to relise our full potential.... :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Even worse, they made him one who likes banning cnuts who slate leeds.... :thumbup1:


 :lol:

that would be abusing your power

theres no need to slate leeds anymore anyway, they are too sh|t


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

liverpool win.......all day........tenner anyone? :thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

erics44 said:


> :lol:
> 
> that would be abusing your power
> 
> theres no need to slate leeds anymore anyway, they are too sh|t


Us mods are allowed to abuse our power mate, it's called mod priviledges......I can feel my ban finger itching......


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

adlewar said:


> liverpool win.......all day........tenner anyone? :thumb:


I have a tenner with you and also I bet you get Liverpool in the champions league next round:thumb:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

adlewar said:


> liverpool win.......all day........tenner anyone? :thumb:


I'll have a tenner with you mate


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

You would think it's got draw writen all over it, but the scouser's need to beat us, they will have to come looking for a win, a draws no good to them.so hopefully we can finish off any dreams they had of winning their first championship.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

2fat2old said:


> You would think it's got draw writen all over it, but the scouser's need to beat us, they will have to come looking for a win, a draws no good to them.so hopefully we can finish off any dreams they had of winning their first championship.


it hasnt got draw anywhere near it

liverpool are sh|t united arent


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Man United


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Macca 1976 said:


> I have a tenner with you and also I bet you get Liverpool in the champions league next round:thumb:





Robsta said:


> I'll have a tenner with you mate


done and done, hands shook................fcking 20 quid down the pan ha ha

bets now closed.............. :thumb:


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

how can you say liverpool are ****.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

2fat2old said:


> how can you say liverpool are ****.


alright alright they arent sh|t

just not that good


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

its gonna be 2 - 0 to manu......

they're the best team in the world at the mo and yep - it hurts me to say that!


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

2fat2old r u sayin utd or liverpool?


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Having said that they are not **** , the only one of their players i would have is gerrard, but obviously coz he's a scouse [email protected] theres no way i could have him in my team,being born in salford about a mile away from old trafford i was brought up to hate all scouse [email protected]

utd all the way.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

erics44 said:


> it hasnt got draw anywhere near it
> 
> liverpool are sh|t united arent


Good thought provoking argument by an obviously well educated individual:whistling:

I would of put my house on you being a scum fan, wonder why:laugh::laugh:

I'm hoping against hope the scousers do it, and I'll tell yer something else, this

is for ferguson, I'm sure he's watching I'd just love it, love it If the scousers turn em over

We hate scum marginally more than Scouse:rolleyes:


​
There's only one United:thumbup1:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Good thought provoking argument by an obviously well educated individual:whistling:
> 
> I would of put my house on you being a scum fan, wonder why:laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...


Awe bonnet your not dirty leeds too are you, awe man it gets worse :laugh:

do you have anything going for you?


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Moved to devon and in the street where i live most people are from else where we have scouse [email protected], chelsea [email protected], ****nal tossers, oh and next door are sheffield united, hardly anyone is from devon.the joke is we all have parties in each others house ,lol

hahaha wont let me put a r s e n a l, even the pc hates them lol


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Super Leeds mate........


yeah i love there team..... your talking rugby right?


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

superman 90th minute, 35 yard screamer  . Liverpool win.


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

2-1 Liverpool. Torres to get the first. Kuyt for the second!

Come on Liverpooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Liverpool all the way!!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

C12AIG said:


> 2-1 Liverpool. Torres to get the first. Kuyt for the second!
> 
> Come on Liverpooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!


loving the avater mate.

Shanks = LEGEND


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

man utd


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

L'pool fan ere... hate to say it but united r on fire + with the reff's always favoriting them all he time week in week out just look @ the past 10 years u'll b amazed (I know im gona get shouted @ by all da united fans on here after reading this) but hey, im just saying what I know along with others, being the truth so no hard feelings peeps!

its gona b a very good game... (well i hope so) But Rafa the BAFFER will end up c*cking it up depending on WHOS starting line up, WHOS on the sub bench & WHO he thinks should play OUT of possition & who should come on the 88th mins ( like its gona make a big different & score which has never ever happened for us, out too all da L'pool fans hey know what I mean )!!!! I'm talking for experience & ive been following hes moves for a very long time when he was @ Valencia.

I conclued this by saying if the reff aint a [email protected] (which they always are against liverpool in big games) & plays fair all thurout he game I PROMISE U Liverpool will do!

Other wise as the above regarding Rafa the Baffer if he plays hes cards wrong to the points which I've made then game over United will win!

F**k u lot of course Liverpool gona do it 

p.s feel free 2 rep away


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Head tell me 2-2 draw,but heart says 1-2 Liverpool

COME ON THE REAL RED MEN


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Man UTD all the way


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Come on Liverpool, they done it once and they'll do it again 2moro!!!

Someone needs to shut them up even if it is just for 1 week ha ha


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am plumping for a UTD win on this one


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sti_prodrive said:


> L'pool fan ere... hate to say it but united r on fire + with the reff's always favoriting them all he time week in week out just look @ the past 10 years u'll b amazed (I know im gona get shouted @ by all da united fans on here after reading this) but hey, im just saying what I know along with others, being the truth so no hard feelings peeps!
> 
> its gona b a very good game... (well i hope so) But Rafa the BAFFER will end up c*cking it up depending on WHOS starting line up, WHOS on the sub bench & WHO he thinks should play OUT of possition & who should come on the 88th mins ( like its gona make a big different & score which has never ever happened for us, out too all da L'pool fans hey know what I mean )!!!! I'm talking for experience & ive been following hes moves for a very long time when he was @ Valencia.
> 
> ...


ye we must be gettin lucky 38 games a yr :whistling:


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Utd 3-1


----------



## jaymadone (Feb 13, 2009)

3-1 United!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

1-0 utd.....89th minute penalty...


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

Robsta said:


> 1-0 utd.....89th minute penalty...


gary neville to score it:tongue:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

adlewar said:


> done and done, hands shook................fcking 20 quid down the pan ha ha
> 
> bets now closed.............. :thumb:


well you did bet on a pool win, so that means i get draw also.....why you think I took the bet.... :lol:


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

liverpool 2-1


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Robsta said:


> well you did bet on a pool win, so that means i get draw also.....why you think I took the bet.... :lol:


fcuk never thought of the draw!!! :confused1:

yea you have it, i'm already thinking what to spend my winnings on..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

If they both bring the form they showed in the recent CL games then Liverpool will win it.


----------



## The Don (Mar 4, 2009)

United 2-0

Park, Park, wherever you may be, you eat dogs in your country, it could be worse, you could be scouse, eating rats in a council house!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Squeeeze said:


> If they both bring the form they showed in the recent CL games then Liverpool will win it.


nooooooooo, that would say united would win it, a convincing 2 leg demolision over the italian run away leaders and 3 times on the trott champions or 1 close game and 1 convincing victory over a well below par real madrid?


----------



## richiemana (Jun 2, 2008)

Not that I watch footie but gotta keep it scouse!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

The Don said:


> United 2-0
> 
> Park, Park, wherever you may be, you eat dogs in your country, it could be worse, you could be scouse, eating rats in a council house!


arguably the greatest football song ever written


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

eric the king is the best song


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

The cantona christmas carol


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

do love my ole solskaer to!


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

erics44 said:


> nooooooooo, that would say united would win it, a convincing 2 leg demolision over the italian run away leaders and 3 times on the trott champions or 1 close game and 1 convincing victory over a well below par real madrid?


Oh come on, Utd's passing game was way below usual stds the other nite for a lot of the game. Even Scoles was making schoolboy errors.


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

UNITED:devil2:


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Squeeeze said:


> Oh come on, Utd's passing game was way below usual stds the other nite for a lot of the game. Even Scoles was making schoolboy errors.


& we still won comfortably.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Squeeeze said:


> Oh come on, Utd's passing game was way below usual stds the other nite for a lot of the game. Even Scoles was making schoolboy errors.


we absolutely dominated both games

liverpool dominated the anfield leg and it was a good result, but considering the opposition uniteds result was better


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

higgz123 said:


> do love my ole solskaer to!


Higgz123,

I know you are a fellow bronzer so total respect but I will go with the pool.

Not local to me but was brought up on them when they were the hot side of the 70's and 80's....................

Liverpool 2 - Man U 1


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Whats the betting it will be LFC v Man scum in the next round of Champ league :whistling:


----------



## celticforever (Sep 10, 2007)

You,ll never walk alone , come on the pool .


----------



## The Don (Mar 4, 2009)

Squeeeze said:


> Oh come on, Utd's passing game was way below usual stds the other nite for a lot of the game. Even Scoles was making schoolboy errors.


Exactly, United played well below usual standard and still beat the reigning Itaian champions and runaway Serie A leaders 2-0. This is the best squad Fergie has had and they now have the ability to win *massive* games (convincilngly as well) when not playing well. Go back 2 years and we couldn't - AC Milan semi-final rings a bell. After the draw for the last 16 everyone knew that United had by far the toughest draw, and won it without breaking a sweat.

Liverpool on the other hand, produced their best performance in years and years to beat a very, very poor Real Madrid side that would have lost to anyone in the last 16. Liverpool know they can't produce that form again against United and Pepe Reina is already making excuses claiming that United will be very tough to beat because they have spent so much money. But hang on there Pepe, Liverpool have spent over £200million since 2004 and United £134million, so if you don't mind me asking, what the f**k are you talking about? I struggle to understand you at the best of times, and when I do, you come out with absolute b****cks, so PIPE DOWN!

Anyway, to sum it up, United have the players (regardless of who Fergie selects), they have the winning mentality, they won mid-week without getting out of 2nd gear, they have the know-how and most importantly they have Sir Alex Ferguson.

Liverpool haven't got the know-how at this stage of the season, they don't have the winning mentality, they know they played a poor side mid-week and used too much gas to beat them, they know they won't finish above Chelsea anyway, they're scared of United and they have a FAT SPANISH WAITER for a manager.

United to win 2-0 at a stroll, and to go on to win the league with 4 games remaining. Liverpool will finish 3rd, 5 points behind Chelsea.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

celticforever said:


> You,ll never walk alone , come on the pool .


thats a Celtic song


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

draw


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

erics44 said:


> thats a Celtic song


It's believed that Gerry Marsden did go upto Scotland first of all and sing the song...but if you'd ask anybody round the world who knows a thing or two about football I'm sure they'd say it's Liverpools song


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The Don said:


> Exactly, United played well below usual standard and still beat the reigning Itaian champions and runaway Serie A leaders 2-0. This is the best squad Fergie has had and they now have the ability to win *massive* games (convincilngly as well) when not playing well. Go back 2 years and we couldn't - AC Milan semi-final rings a bell. After the draw for the last 16 everyone knew that United had by far the toughest draw, and won it without breaking a sweat.
> 
> Liverpool on the other hand, produced their best performance in years and years to beat a very, very poor Real Madrid side that would have lost to anyone in the last 16. Liverpool know they can't produce that form again against United and Pepe Reina is already making excuses claiming that United will be very tough to beat because they have spent so much money. But hang on there Pepe, Liverpool have spent over £200million since 2004 and United £134million, so if you don't mind me asking, what the f**k are you talking about? I struggle to understand you at the best of times, and when I do, you come out with absolute b****cks, so PIPE DOWN!
> 
> ...


You in south africa mate??? must be if a scum fan... :lol: cos not many in England....... :tongue:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

C12AIG said:


> It's believed that Gerry Marsden did go upto Scotland first of all and sing the song...but if you'd ask anybody round the world who knows a thing or two about football I'm sure they'd say it's Liverpools song


They'd be wrong then wouldn't they!!!!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

C12AIG said:


> It's believed that Gerry Marsden did go upto Scotland first of all and sing the song...but if you'd ask anybody round the world who knows a thing or two about football I'm sure they'd say it's Liverpools song


only coz liverpool are a more travelled club than Celtic

remember that Song Could it be Magic? who deserves the credit Take That or Barry Manillow?


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

We love you LIVERPOOL we do..we love you LIVERPOOL we do.. ohhh LIVERPOOL we love you

KOP TO WIN BABY:thumb:


----------



## The Don (Mar 4, 2009)

Robsta said:


> You in south africa mate??? must be if a scum fan... :lol: cos not many in England....... :tongue:


 No, Salford but go to South Africa regularly. :001_tt2:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

The Don said:


> No, Salford but go to South Africa regularly. :001_tt2:


O hail the dirty ole town

i'll be sleeping under the salford stars tonight dreaming of the perfect result tomorrow


----------



## The Don (Mar 4, 2009)

erics44 said:


> arguably the greatest football song ever written


*Too right*



higgz123 said:


> eric the king is the best song


*Anything to do with King Eric is a bit special*



erics44 said:


> The cantona christmas carol


*Of course, followed by "FEED THE SCOUSERS, LET THEM KNOW ITS CHRISTMAS TIME"*

BUILD A BONFIRE










Sign on, sign on, with hope in your heart,

cause you'll never get a job, you'll

never get a job, sign on, sign on, with hope in your heart....


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

i am gunna get a good amount of reps tomor i cant wait ha


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Hahaha you lot make me laugh,why dont you support your own teams,i'm a salford lad,used to live about a mile from old trafford i use to go every other saturday with my dad, manchester united are my home team, i have not latched myself onto them, as much as it hurts me to say,like proper scousers support their own team and gooners supporting their own team it bugs the f*** out of me when people are born else where and jump onto a top club, just coz they are doing well support your own town club.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

United


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

higgz123 said:


> i am gunna get a good amount of reps tomor i cant wait ha


Yeah but your still gonna be a Bronze member :tongue:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

richiemana said:


> Not that I watch footie but gotta keep it scouse!


you obviously stole those shades, or avatar...one of the two.... :lol:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Walk off, walk offfff, with your head, in your hands, cos youll never win the league, youll never win the league.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

2fat2old said:


> Hahaha you lot make me laugh,why dont you support your own teams,i'm a salford lad,used to live about a mile from old trafford i use to go every other saturday with my dad, manchester united are my home team, i have not latched myself onto them, as much as it hurts me to say,like proper scousers support their own team and gooners supporting their own team it bugs the f*** out of me when people are born else where and jump onto a top club, just coz they are doing well support your own town club.


well said mate.

i live in teesside and whether i like it or not (most of the time its a not) i have to support the boro. its the law (or at least should be).

the only time i can support another team is when i am on holiday and then i support whichever team is local and doesnt play in black and white.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

2fat2old said:


> Hahaha you lot make me laugh,why dont you support your own teams,i'm a salford lad,used to live about a mile from old trafford i use to go every other saturday with my dad, manchester united are my home team, i have not latched myself onto them, as much as it hurts me to say,like proper scousers support their own team and gooners supporting their own team it bugs the f*** out of me when people are born else where and jump onto a top club, just coz they are doing well support your own town club.


is that why proper mancs support city and only utd fans come from any other town apart from manchester then?????


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Well actually i'm from salford and we dont like mancs.salford is on the boarder of trafford, but in the end we all got lumped together ie greater manchester.manchester united was the closest football club to where i lived.plus manchester united football club are in trafford.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

so lets say only people from salford supported scum then, you need a stadium for ooohh, say 2000... :lol:


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

well 73000 live in salford so that would be ok, so say about 3000 for the away fans.

go to salford and call them scum.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

so why not salford utd then????


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

well we got a S*** rugby league team trafford got the worlds best football club.


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

UTD

my reps are on those boys.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Actually your avvy's about right for salford,was when I was up there clamping the fcukers anyway.... :lol:


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

you actually clamped peoples cars in salford, and managed to walk away, i take my hat off to you.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't have a problem with Lancastrians supporting scum, its when I see Yorkshire folk

supporting them which makes me seeth.

550 years ago we were at war with these fvckers, and now Yorkshire folk are supporting Lancashire

clubs.

May as well support Bayern Munich


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

2fat2old said:


> you actually clamped peoples cars in salford, and managed to walk away, i take my hat off to you.


clamped a lot of cars in salford, a few got gobby but that was it....all mouth...clamped them by the small retail park, and the flats full of junkies as well, one threatened me with his what he said was pit bull but was in fact a staff, and he was told if his dog came near me I'd not hesitate to kill it....he paid, like all the others.....nice little earner:laugh:


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah and that was a draw, we took it easy on you lol.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

2fat2old said:


> yeah and that was a draw, we took it easy on you lol.


Hmm, don't really know your history mate

We won:thumb:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

UTD


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Bollox to that mate, the wars raged for years you won some and we won some.but in the end we were victorious, i dont know what they taught you in school, probelry told you, you had won coz its so depressing in yorkshire.they tried to cheer you up.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Take a deep breath and prepare to be educated, I'm sorry for your loss:rolleyes:

A period of comparative peace followed, but Edward died unexpectedly in 1483. His surviving brother Richard of Gloucester first moved to prevent the unpopular family of Edward's widow, Elizabeth Woodville, from participating in government during the minority of Edward's son, Edward V, and then seized the throne for himself, using the suspect legitimacy of Edward IV's marriage as pretext. This provoked several revolts, and Henry Tudor, a distant relative of the Lancastrian kings who had nevertheless inherited their claim, overcame and killed Richard in battle at Bosworth in 1485. *But Yorkshire did win the war in the end and still reign over* in their victory


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

I have just looked on google, and i concede sir, you did just enough to win.

i think you won in extra time.

ps i'm off for my tea.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

tel3563 said:


> Take a deep breath and prepare to be educated, I'm sorry for your loss:rolleyes:
> 
> A period of comparative peace followed, but Edward died unexpectedly in 1483. His surviving brother Richard of Gloucester first moved to prevent the unpopular family of Edward's widow, Elizabeth Woodville, from participating in government during the minority of Edward's son, Edward V, and then seized the throne for himself, using the suspect legitimacy of Edward IV's marriage as pretext. This provoked several revolts, and Henry Tudor, a distant relative of the Lancastrian kings who had nevertheless inherited their claim, overcame and killed Richard in battle at Bosworth in 1485. *But Yorkshire did win the war in the end and still reign over* in their victory


Of course they did and always will..... :thumb:


----------



## The Don (Mar 4, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Take a deep breath and prepare to be educated, I'm sorry for your loss:rolleyes:
> 
> A period of comparative peace followed, but Edward died unexpectedly in 1483. His surviving brother Richard of Gloucester first moved to prevent the unpopular family of Edward's widow, Elizabeth Woodville, from participating in government during the minority of Edward's son, Edward V, and then seized the throne for himself, using the suspect legitimacy of Edward IV's marriage as pretext. This provoked several revolts, and Henry Tudor, a distant relative of the Lancastrian kings who had nevertheless inherited their claim, overcame and killed Richard in battle at Bosworth in 1485. *But Yorkshire did win the war in the end and still reign over* in their victory


 Who gives a sh!t! United rule England, Rule Europe and Rule the World! Official! BRING ON THE MARTIONS!!!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

The Don said:


> Who gives a sh!t! United rule England, Rule Europe and Rule the World! Official! BRING ON THE *MARTIONS*!!!


Bring on the teachers:laugh:


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah lets get back to football,world club champs, european champs, and english champs, sorry what was that, thought so nothin, hahahaah.


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

well its been ablast now wheres me tea.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Man Utd 2-1 Liverpool


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

2fat2old said:


> Hahaha you lot make me laugh,why dont you support your own teams,i'm a salford lad,used to live about a mile from old trafford i use to go every other saturday with my dad, manchester united are my home team, i have not latched myself onto them, as much as it hurts me to say,like proper scousers support their own team and gooners supporting their own team it bugs the f*** out of me when people are born else where and jump onto a top club, just coz they are doing well support your own town club.


I can see why this might bug the f### out of you, as you say....

But really thats a load of pish, because without the money these supporters from OTHER areas,the big Clubs ie UTD,LFC,Chelsea etc wouldnt be where they are 2day!

These supports genorate vast amount of money for the clubs,hence why you have your Theatre of Dreams Stadium,players like Rooney,Ronadlo...Same for LFC...with out the money coming from shirts sales,TV Rights etc & global interest, you just would be able to pay the vast wages etc,gate reciepts would fall & lets behonest LOCALS wouldnt as poss Couldnt afford to go too every home match!

Its true ive "supported" Liverpool since i was a young lad in the early 70s when yes they were doing well,but what young kid even 2day doesnt want to watch & support the winning team???

I do call myself a supporter,because ive been in the supporters club for many years & travelled the long long f##king long journey to Anfield many many times,hell even ive seen UTD about 8 times(ie against LFC lol).

Not saying i didnt/dont also support my LOCAL team ALSO ,which is Plymouth Argyle,closet football league team to Cornwall,& have been to watch them many times too!

So just becareful what you wish for,you might not enjoy it if did happen. :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

United all the way. COME ON UNITED!!!!


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Tempted to say Liverpool but Im gonna go for United.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

U N I T E D united are the team for me, with a nik nak padywak, give a dog a bone, why dont scoucers fvuck off home!!

Gary neville is a red, is a red, is a red, gary neville is a red, he HATES SCOUCERS!!

eeeeeeeeer UNITED ARE GOING TO WIN!!! And I will be there to watch them win!!

:thumb: :thumb : :beer: :beer:


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

If united do it, im gona treat myself to a new door mat...

dick + ass + arm pit towle, car mat + room mat.. I would buy a babe towle n rap it around my babes ass as a nappy so when hes ****s It will be posted out to all u united fans


----------



## wigz (Nov 27, 2008)

United 3 - 1, whitch will result in my scouse girlfriend having a pis#y fit and reminding me that they were fairly good a few decades ago.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Gona say united


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

LIVERPOOL


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

united


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

choices close at 12 guys so get them in quick if u aint!


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

United


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

United to win


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Man Utd 2 - Liverpool 1


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

I am going to go for Liverpool, got £25 on them to win aswell at 12/3


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

UNITED 2-1


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

United.


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

anyone watching this at their pc? I don't know if its against the rules to link to streaming sites so if anyone wants a link PM me..


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

Am watchin on the tv havin me cheat meal which will end in 60 minutes.....and i'm likin the result at half-time :thumb:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Whats the score?

GHS


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

2-1 liverpool (HT)


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Scousers winning 3 1. vidic just got sent off.

I predicted a utd win.not looking that way at the mo.

Bothered either way.........chelsea firing on all cylinders now essien is back.

Bring it on reds


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

gladd i didnt put my bet on man united


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

You should of said a NEG for lossers and REP for the winners :lol:


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

wow as if Gerrard just missed that sitter on the edge of the box aswell


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

SSSHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhh:thumb:

got your asses spanked in the Theatre of dreams :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Get in there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

6 strikers on the pitch and still couldn't beat us :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 4-1 its a massacre !!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## richiemana (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I wonder if utd fans will start another thread today....hmm not.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahaha !!!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

pea head said:


> I wonder if utd fans will start another thread today....hmm not.


REPS for that :thumb:


----------



## C12AIG (Apr 3, 2007)

proper put a smile on me face that. When was the last time the mancs got hammered 4-1?!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Got what we deserved. A dogsh1t United performance from back to front.

Fair play to the vermin. Bet it hurts knowing it's a hollow victory though :thumbup1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> Got what we deserved. A dogsh1t United performance from back to front.
> 
> Fair play to the vermin. Bet it hurts knowing it's a hollow victory though :thumbup1:


Mate i said the same,as a chelsea supporter i think it has done us a favour...not sure 100% though. :confused1:

Bearing in mind we got beat city tomorrow.

After utd and madrid i got to say fair play,even though i cant do with them i got to give credit where its due.


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

It was one battle in a long drawn out war, lets see whos laughing at the end of the season, you scousers will end up with nothing.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

ba baracuss said:


> Got what we deserved. A dogsh1t United performance from back to front.
> 
> Fair play to the vermin. Bet it hurts knowing it's a hollow victory though :thumbup1:


Um " NO " lol:tongue:


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

As we all know from time to time these freaky games just happen, know one knows why they just do, means f*** all at the end of the season.when we are crowned champs once more .


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

YeSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!

FERNANDO TORRES LIVERPOOLS NUMBER 9

NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

jimbo said:


> U N I T E D united are the team for me, with a nik nak padywak, give a dog a bone, why dont scoucers fvuck off home!!
> 
> Gary neville is a red, is a red, is a red, gary neville is a red, he HATES SCOUCERS!!
> 
> ...


 :whistling:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Who would of seen a 1-4 happening!!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

pea head said:


> Mate i said the same,as a chelsea supporter i think it has done us a favour...not sure 100% though. :confused1:
> 
> Bearing in mind we got beat city tomorrow.
> 
> After utd and madrid i got to say fair play,even though i cant do with them i got to give credit where its due.


They gave their best mate, if I was mentally ill and thus supported the rat eaters I wouldn't be bathing in my 5 minutes of glory -I'd be wondering why they can't put as much effort in in every game.

It's the dose of reality that United needed after all the crap written by the press about huge trophy hauls and general gloryhunting rubbish spouted on here and elsewhere.

Cheers rat scoffers :thumbup1:


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

all repped out- I will pay up the rest tomorrow.


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

done some all out at mo do rest tomor


----------



## Mad_Rambo (Mar 3, 2009)

Hmm well you all say united will win the prem, but stranger things have happend.

Its not over till the fat lady sings.

And tbh i think liverpool will at least win the champions leauge.

And no i dont support them, my team is two leagues lower lol


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Fcku it....lost a tenner....lol

Adelwar, pm me addy and I'll get it in post or can ppal it mate....up to you....jammy git...


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

im out too, will do rest tomorrow


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

I think this is one of Fergie's very cunning plans!!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> They gave their best mate, if I was mentally ill and thus supported the rat eaters *I wouldn't be bathing in my 5 minutes of glory* -I'd be wondering why they can't put as much effort in in every game.
> 
> It's the dose of reality that United needed after all the crap written by the press about huge trophy hauls and general gloryhunting rubbish spouted on here and elsewhere.
> 
> Cheers rat scoffers :thumbup1:


well it was a bit more than 5 minutes wasn't it? done the double over you lot this season and the apparent most successful european team ever....


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

well done scousers betta team won on day!

man u looked tired and worse they played in years!

o well still win league !


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

lol I won a rep and £108 not a bad day


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

*Who to be Who to be Who to be ah Goonaah *


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

estfna said:


> well it was a bit more than 5 minutes wasn't it? done the double over you lot this season and the apparent most successful european team ever....


Can you remind me how many trophies the bindippers currently hold?

I think it might just be none.

United are currently English Champions, European Champions, World Champions, League Cup Winners, Premiership* leaders *



Have another look at your 'facths' as regards europe. You might find that Real Madrid have won 9 european cups and others have won more than you too.

You deserved your win, but you're still boring to watch, have a deluded manager and are officially the worst fans in europe.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i love it when Man Utd fans give it loads when they win then sulk when they lose and today they did more than lose they had their @rse handed to them.....yes you are correct there are more European clubs that have won the European cup more than Liverpool but no other UK club and that includes the mighty Man U.....


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> i love it when Man Utd fans give it loads when they win then sulk when they lose and today they did more than lose they had their @rse handed to them.....yes you are correct there are more European clubs that have won the European cup more than Liverpool but no other UK club and that includes the mighty Man U.....


Yes Paul, but he didn't say that, he proclaimed them as the most successful european club, and they are not.

Like most Liverpool fans, he lives in the past. I prefer the present myself


----------



## Mad7 (Apr 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i love it when Man Utd fans give it loads when they win then sulk when they lose and today they did more than lose they had their @rse handed to them.....yes you are correct there are more European clubs that have won the European cup more than Liverpool but no other UK club and that includes the mighty Man U.....


Well said Paul:thumbup1:

If you dish it out boys, be prepared to take it

And today you took it 1.....2.....3.....4 times and that must of hurt !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Can you remind me how many trophies the bindippers currently hold?
> 
> I think it might just be none.
> 
> ...


"most successful european team ever...." was referring to Real.... you know... the team we beat 5-0 aggregate? 

english and european champs, fair enough. world champions.... did you watch it? league what?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

estfna said:


> "most successful european team ever...." was referring to Real.... you know... the team we beat 5-0 aggregate?
> 
> english and european champs, fair enough. world champions.... did you watch it? league what?


Oh I see, so you're now gobbing off about beating a team that has what, 2 players remaining from it's last european cup winning side? Damn, that's awesome.

How many times have liverpool won the World Club Championship mate?

Is it never by any chance?

The league cup, you know - the one that Spurs beat you 4-2 in and the one you lot claimed in your 2nd rate treble a few years ago. We play our reserves in it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is what i mean BA we beat Real and now they are a sub par side cmon mate....as for liverpool living in the past why is that it is not as if we last won the european cup 10yrs ago is it? we are 2nd in the league so don't count them until they are hatched mate....

so you we got beat by spurs in a game this season 4-2 yet we beat you 4-1 today does that mean your not as good as spurs??

you are only as good as your last game and although next week you may be shouting yet again from the roof tops today you are Sh1t


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

all the man u suppporters i know switched off their phones.. i'll rip them on monday instead


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> this is what i mean BA we beat Real and now they are a sub par side cmon mate....as for liverpool living in the past why is that it is not as if we last won the european cup 10yrs ago is it? we are 2nd in the league so don't count them until they are hatched mate....
> 
> so you we got beat by spurs in a game this season 4-2 yet we beat you 4-1 today does that mean your not as good as spurs??
> 
> you are only as good as your last game and although next week you may be shouting yet again from the roof tops today you are Sh1t


Im a chelsea boy so reading this is making me chuckle,mind you we could lose tomorrow...but doubt it.

Paul....i did not know you were a liverpool fan,i will refrain myself from slating them on here as much as i would like to.....i dont want you hitting that ban button do i. :thumb:


----------



## commandocaz (Nov 29, 2008)

18 league titles, 5 European Cups, all without Sky money and a bunch of minted glory hunters!!! we won four of them after we won the League, not by finishing in the top four!!!!!

theres only one Harold Shipman!!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i know there was a sudden silence hahaha i sent millions of texts


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

be 18 titles all soon tho!


----------



## warmy18 (Feb 2, 2009)

What man utd fans are failing to acknowledge is they got soundly beaten by a much better side. Man utd had their strongest team out and liverpool didn't and that's a fact!


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

warmy18 said:


> What man utd fans are failing to acknowledge is they got soundly beaten by a much better side. Man utd had their strongest team out and liverpool didn't and that's a fact!


wood not say strongest, on this year i would say giggs and berbatov would be in the startin 11!

if ur team is so much betta y 4 points behind?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> this is what i mean BA we beat Real and now they are a sub par side cmon mate....as for liverpool living in the past why is that it is not as if we last won the european cup 10yrs ago is it? we are 2nd in the league so don't count them until they are hatched mate....
> 
> so you we got beat by spurs in a game this season 4-2 yet we beat you 4-1 today does that mean your not as good as spurs??
> 
> you are only as good as your last game and although next week you may be shouting yet again from the roof tops today you are Sh1t


Paul check back a few pages. I think you've got the wrong end of the stick as far as I am concerned.

I have complemented liverpool on their win. It was fully deserved and United were garbage.

I'm not counting any chickens whatsoever. I have had a number of texts conceding the league from liverpool fans, even after today, and I don't agree.

The Spurs reminder was to remind stefan about the league cup, the cup that liverpool didn't win that he dismissed but was claimed as part of the 'treble' in 2005.

Real Madrid aren't a great side anymore. They are light years behind Barcelona in Spain.

Yes, you won the european cup in 2005.

Your last English Championship was in 1990 was it not? So that means you've been sh1t for 18 years :thumb:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Paul check back a few pages. I think you've got the wrong end of the stick as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I have complemented liverpool on their win. It was fully deserved and United were garbage. They were indeed.
> 
> ...


Anyway... off out now to celebrate a glorious week for LFC. See ya!


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

ba baracuss said:


> Yes Paul, but he didn't say that, he proclaimed them as the most successful european club, and they are not.
> 
> Like most Liverpool fans, he lives in the past. I prefer the present myself


HHmm where were you when you were sh#t i wonder??

Didnt UTD go 26 or 27 seasons without winning a title?? :whistling:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

B7hhMbfjfKE[/MEDIA]]


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

http://fc53.deviantart.com/fs44/f/2009/073/5/5/Steven_Gerrard_GOOAL_by_heatherlump.gif


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goose said:


> United 3-1





higgz123 said:


> wood not say strongest, on this year i would say giggs and berbatov would be in the startin 11!
> 
> if ur team is so much betta y 4 points behind?


for half of the game you had giggs and berbatov and still did jack i believe the goal was scored before they came on.....this is common for a Man U fan to think of an excuse like we did not field the strongest team when they get soundly beaten.....



ba baracuss said:


> Yes, you won the european cup in 2005.
> 
> Your last English Championship was in 1990 was it not? So that means you've been sh1t for 18 years :thumb:


Sh1t?? i think you will find in those 18yrs we have been more successful than Man U in Europe or does that not count in the Man U world 



shakey said:


> HHmm where were you when you were sh#t i wonder??
> 
> Didnt UTD go 26 or 27 seasons without winning a title?? :whistling:


yea but this is so easily forgotten..... :thumb:

seeing as most Utd fans love their stats here is one for you....today was your heaviest defeat in the premierships history...not bad for a team who have been sh1t for 18yrs


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

What did I tell you all????  if the reff aint a [email protected] things would be fine & for once he played very well apart from afew moves.. o well FUK IT! we won & its alll good!!!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

shakey said:


> HHmm where were you when you were sh#t i wonder??
> 
> Didnt UTD go 26 or 27 seasons without winning a title?? :whistling:


I was getting stick from glory hunting liverpool fans of my age who supported them because they were successful. There are obviously none of them on this thread of course :whistling:



Pscarb said:


> Sh1t?? i think you will find in those 18yrs we have been more successful than Man U in Europe or does that not count in the Man U world
> 
> The domestic league is where consistency counts. You don't have to win many games to win the european cup these days.
> 
> seeing as most Utd fans love their stats here is one for you....today was your heaviest defeat in the premierships history...not bad for a team who have been sh1t for 18yrs


It's a result that has been coming for a while that will provide a much needed kick up the @rse to United, so many thanks :thumbup1:

I think you'll find it's the fat spanish waiter who is most keen on 'facths'.


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

In the words of harry enfield, calm down, calm down, you lot are missing sometihng,we are 4 points clear with a game in hand , all you scousers, will give yourselfs high blood pressure,by the way i have just got in and i am ****ed as a fart ,lolgood day to you all.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

Kezz said:


>


PMSL, I love it


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

:tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i've paid lol....damn mancs....


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Macca 1976 said:


> I have a tenner with you and also I bet you get Liverpool in the champions league next round:thumb:





Robsta said:


> I'll have a tenner with you mate


well robsta's a man of his word and his tenner is on the way to me...cheers buddy............ :thumbup1:

now where's this macca then??? :confused1:

:beer:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah we got wooped yesterday and so what if we make excuses thats what fans do... If Liverstillpoo lost there fans would blame it on something like couple times this season(no Torres or Gerrard etc...) every team gets a good beating every now and again but im just gutted it was scum... Fair Play

Well Done to use though and i'll give out my reppage later or tomoz

On another note anyway heard bout the stabbing at piccadilly Burger King? dont know if it was football related or not as i only seen the blood and the police talkin to aload of united supporters..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ba baracuss said:


> You don't have to win many games to win the european cup these days..


yet you don't seem to have won it that many times:whistling:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> yet you don't seem to have won it that many times:whistling:


United have won it 3 times Paul. Some teams concentrate on the bread and butter of the domestic league, others set their squads up just for europe :whistling:

One thing I'm sure of, is that United definitely won it 3 times. Not 6, or was it 5 :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so what your saying is that you only care about the league lets hope you don't have to eat your words in the coming months


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

B7hhMbfjfKE[/MEDIA]]


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Ive just got to laugh at liverpool fans :lol: :lol: Ok it was a good win for them but to actually think they can win the league :laugh: pfff you gota be kiddin me!! As a united fan this is what we have to put up with for being so successfull, i wouldn't be ****d if you beat us 2-1 4-1 or 10-1, a loss is a loss, all we have to do is pick ourselves up for the next game on saturday. We win our next game in hand and for you to win the prem we have to lose 3 games and you have to win all yours, HA in your dreams scouse mugs. Liverpool fans on here seriously think your squad is better than ours?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: your almost as bad as John Aldridge and the sh!te he comes out with.

*What does a Liverpool fan do after watching his team win the Premiership?*

*
Turns his Playstation off and gets into bed with his sister.* :laugh:

*Which ship has never docked in Liverpool?*

*
The Premiership.* :laugh:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Liverpool have done the double over united and chelsea this season yet their still second. Shows how poor they are really.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> Liverpool fans on here seriously think your squad is better than ours??


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 4-1


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lambert said:


> Liverpool have done the double over united and chelsea this season yet their still second. Shows how poor they are really.


how poor they really are? liverpool are 2nd not 20th


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

hmmmm would i rather my team win a game 4-1 at oldtrafford, or would i rather my team win the premiership 10 times and be the current premiership and european champions? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> hmmmm would i rather my team win a game 4-1 at oldtrafford, or would i rather my team win the premiership 10 times and be the current premiership and european champions? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


We're talking about the game mate, not history, if we we're - then that's another story... 

At the end of the day, you got turned over *big time* at home after being in the lead by a team that hasn't won the league in 18odd years :beer:


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> how poor they really are? liverpool are 2nd not 20th


They're 3rd. Yes but thats 12 points they've taken off the big boys. What I'm saying is they should have had the league wrapped up by now. They were seven points clear at one stage.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

you've never won the premiership, and we are the current and soon to be again champions, which ain't history


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

marts_uk said:


> you've never won the premiership, and we are the current and soon to be again champions, which ain't history


BUT YET WE BEAT YOU 4-1 AT HOME.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

jyibb29cbfI[/MEDIA]]


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

marts_uk said:


> you've never won the premiership, and we are the current and soon to be again champions, which ain't history


well it is because you won it LAST year so it is history...and you are only as good as your last game so going on that you suck:thumb:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dsldude said:


> I am going to go for Liverpool, got £25 on them to win aswell at 12/3


12/3 is normally quoted as 4-1


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

12/3 lol


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> well it is because you won it LAST year so it is history...and you are only as good as your last game so going on that you suck


Yes Paul, LAST year, and the year before, and.......










Meanwhile.....



<div class=


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I played golf with 2 man u fans today, was fun:thumb:

Oh and they lost as well:laugh:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

evey manc on this thread is talking like they dont care. lol

funny that, I still think there in shock.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

tahir said:


> evey manc on this thread is talking like they dont care. lol
> 
> funny that, I still think there in shock.


Mate, its man united, not many mancs:whistling:


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

some of the united 'fans' on here are so embarrassing

which makes me revel even more


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't wait untill the morning.... the manc glory hunters at work are going to get some stick


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

ba baracuss said:


> Yes Paul, LAST year, and the year before, and.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

jimbo said:


> Just because we thought it would to be fun to humour liverpooheads doesn't take away from the fact that we are THE BEST IN THE WORLD!!
> 
> Seriously I get Goosebumps just thinking I live in Manchester and *every other football team in the world wants to beat us *(be as good as us) !


This thread and all the bindippers crawling out of the woodwork proves that point beyond question mate.

They've blown the giddyometer off the scale, and they're still only 3rd 

Oh dear :lol:


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

ba baracuss said:


> This thread and all the bindippers crawling out of the woodwork proves that point beyond question mate.
> 
> They've blown the giddyometer off the scale, and they're still only 3rd
> 
> Oh dear :lol:


Im not allowed to rep you again mate!

RED ARMY!


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

lets be honest here gentlemen, no matter how much you want to sugar coat it, does it not hurt you that you got rolled twice in a season by your biggest rivals? and had your biggest defeat since 1992?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

City did them twice last year as well....not really remembered much now though is it??


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Miller said:


> lets be honest here gentlemen, no matter how much you want to sugar coat it, does it not hurt you that you got rolled twice in a season by your biggest rivals? and had your biggest defeat since 1992?


it hurts man, every loss to city or the filth hurts

you just have to take it, sit back and remember you'd rather be united than city and anything but a scouser


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Was'nt our day, was/is horrible being beaten like that by you ****ers! :crying: I just think of the silverware to come & it dulls the pain some what. What gets me is the non-liverpool supporters jumping on the wagon, its pathetic & some what embarrasing! What's it got to do with them really?

Well done & enjoy your moment scouse men it won't last for ever!:no:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i just hope other teams follow liverpools example, and 'get at' man u, players like ronaldo, rooney, vidic, ferdinand hate being 'closed down' quickly.. they can't handle it!!

too many teams play man-u and they've already lost the game before the match with defeatest attitudes...

come on guys get stuck in........yes i'm very biased but aint jumping on no band wagon...

history is just that, history....for today, i'm over the moon (and 20quid richer)

:tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

adlewar said:


> i just hope other teams follow liverpools example, and 'get at' man u, *players like ronaldo, rooney, vidic, ferdinand hate being 'closed down' quickly.. they can't handle it!!*
> 
> too many teams play man-u and they've already lost the game before the match with defeatest attitudes...
> 
> ...


LMFAO!! are you for real?? do you even watch football?? you have just said that the best player in the world, and 3 other world class players can't handle being closed down quickly :lol: :lol: have you been listening to John Aldridge aswell mate :laugh::laugh:. Ferdinand and Vidic are the two best center backs in the prem and thats a fact, when they have a bad game (which everone does) then they are prone to make mistakes but id like you to name me two better centre backs in the prem that play together?? (exactly you can't!!). Saying rooney doesn't like to be get at is noncense aswell, he's had players closing him down straight away ever since he was at everton, thats why he use to get so frustrated, but then he would run 50 yards back just to get the ball back, same with ronaldo, just look how many freekicks he wins every game! Every defender in the prem has had a go at ronaldo and we are still at the top, so surely this proves that these players can handle it. Mentioning vidic in your comment though is halrerious, he's a [email protected] brute  , and if he was getting pushed around he would give back twice as good back, he just had a bad game on saturday.

Liverpool fans make me [email protected] wet myself, saturday was your premiership, just ashame you don't get a trophy for it :laugh::laugh:, will be nice to see you collect the runners up medals though.


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Ronaldos mum has a face like a robbers dog


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

lol what a [email protected] you are, should we put a picture of your mum on here and rip her? thats just pathetic that mate, she's in her 50's and your calling the way she looks....sigh


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

let them hav their bit of glory!

not going to win the league r they!

remember- he who laughs last, laughs the loudest!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

ha ha i love rattling man-u fans............. :thumb:

don't get the chance much tho......... :confused1:

come on mate, let me take the p!ss for 10 minutes at least:thumbup1:

:beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

marts_uk said:


> lol what a [email protected] you are, should we put a picture of your mum on here and rip her? thats just pathetic that mate, she's in her 50's and your calling the way she looks....sigh


light hearted banter is allowed but no insulting so stop with the insults please and that is me being a MOD not a Liverpool fan


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

marts_uk said:


> LMFAO!! are you for real?? do you even watch football?? you have just said that the best player in the world, and 3 other world class players can't handle being closed down quickly :lol: :lol: have you been listening to John Aldridge aswell mate :laugh::laugh:. Ferdinand and Vidic are the two best center backs in the prem and thats a fact, when they have a bad game (which everone does) then they are prone to make mistakes but id like you to name me two better centre backs in the prem that play together?? (exactly you can't!!). Saying rooney doesn't like to be get at is noncense aswell, he's had players closing him down straight away ever since he was at everton, thats why he use to get so frustrated, but then he would run 50 yards back just to get the ball back, same with ronaldo, just look how many freekicks he wins every game! Every defender in the prem has had a go at ronaldo and we are still at the top, so surely this proves that these players can handle it. Mentioning vidic in your comment though is halrerious, he's a [email protected] brute  , and if he was getting pushed around he would give back twice as good back, he just had a bad game on saturday.
> 
> Liverpool fans make me [email protected] wet myself, saturday was your premiership, just ashame you don't get a trophy for it :laugh::laugh:, will be nice to see you collect the runners up medals though.


 do you need to speak to someone about this? there is a confidential hotlline opened up to Man Utd fans

the number is 0141 41 41 41


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Miller said:


> do you need to speak to someone about this? there is a confidential hotlline opened up to Man Utd fans
> 
> the number is 0141 41 41 41


ha ha ha class!!! reps buddy:thumb:


----------



## richiemana (Jun 2, 2008)

Miller said:


> do you need to speak to someone about this? there is a confidential hotlline opened up to Man Utd fans
> 
> the number is 0141 41 41 41


Haha funny mate!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Miller said:


> do you need to speak to someone about this? there is a confidential hotlline opened up to Man Utd fans
> 
> the number is 0141 41 41 41


i phoned it, no answer

think united can win all 5?


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

«Fatman« said:


> Ronaldos mum has a face like a robbers dog


I'd smash it:beer:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

absolutely gutted about saturday. embarrassing. United never looked like scoring and where pretty much 2nd best everywhere. Fergie saying we were the better team made it even more cringeworthy.

still top of the league though and if we beat Fulham will look lot healthier again.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> absolutely gutted about saturday. embarrassing. United never looked like scoring and where pretty much 2nd best everywhere. Fergie saying we were the better team made it even more cringeworthy.
> 
> still top of the league though and if we beat Fulham will look lot healthier again.


united were the better team when it came to posession and general play

we just gifted liverpool goal after goal, appart from the goals they scored they only had a couple more shots

i aint bitter, it happens and its just a pitty it happened against liverpool


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Gutted,

we played crap.

What is Fergie on?? I cant believe he thought we were better.

Giggs and Scholes should have played.Anderson and Park are ok players but not top drawer.

Fletcher would have been a better bet than Anderson.

Our defense was a mess, Torres ran them ragged.

Well done Liverpool, you were the better team on the day.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

We were useless. The midfield embarrassing with only Park looking decent.

Going forward we did nothing, defensively looked woeful and just didnt get going. Yep it happens but it hurts like a bastard that it happened against that lot.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

if you look at the possession, terrotorial advantage, passing % suggests to me that united were generally a bit better than liverpool. We had the ball over 10 minutes more

admittedly the shot counts are a bit closer than i expected

i aint bitter tho, we were beaten comfortably in the end even if the scoreline was a bit flattering


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

there was suppost to be an attachement with that last post

look at tis for the stats

http://www.skysports.com/football/match_report/0,19764,11065_3005083,00.html


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

can look at all the stats you want. if you look at the game we got p1ssed on


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> can look at all the stats you want. if you look at the game we got p1ssed on


i watched the game and i thought it was a very flattering score line

liverpool defended well and took the opportunities united gave them


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

we arent going to agree on this mate so its pointless debating.

i just cant get my head round anyone thinking we played well. having the ball and doing nothing with it along with complete howlers at the back isnt playing well to me...


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> we arent going to agree on this mate so its pointless debating.
> 
> i just cant get my head round anyone thinking we played well. having the ball and doing nothing with it along with complete howlers at the back isnt playing well to me...


we do agree, united didnt really create anything when they had the ball, i cant remember us having many shots

And liverpool deserved to win because they took their chances

What i am saying is that the general play didnt suggest a 4-1 scoreline, if you take away the mistakes liverpool contributed to that game a lot less than united


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Bottom line was,

Liverpool needed to win, utd didn't,

Maybe we were getting complacent and started easing off,

we didn't play too well against inter.

Some bad decisions by fergie and some awful defending.

I think the kick up our arsis, we do us good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

erics44 said:


> if you look at the possession, terrotorial advantage, passing % suggests to me that united were generally a bit better than liverpool. We had the ball over 10 minutes more


to be fair though you can have 99% of the possesion if you don't make it count then it is useless....

if you look over the last cpl of seasons even Fergie has admitted you have won games you should no have won and the main reason Utd have won the premiership is that they perform against smaller teams not just the main players this has been a major issue for liverpool and other sides like Chelsea....at the end of the day no matter how you play 3points is 3points and that is what counts....

as for fergie saying Utd where the better team that is just wrong even his assistant said that they did not play well after the game, i would think the majority of the Utd fans would agree....


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> to be fair though you can have 99% of the possesion if you don't make it count then it is useless....
> 
> if you look over the last cpl of seasons even Fergie has admitted you have won games you should no have won and the main reason Utd have won the premiership is that they perform against smaller teams not just the main players this has been a major issue for liverpool and other sides like Chelsea....at the end of the day no matter how you play 3points is 3points and that is what counts....
> 
> as for fergie saying Utd where the better team that is just wrong even his assistant said that they did not play well after the game, i would think the majority of the Utd fans would agree....


3 points is all that counts very true

then again, the 3 points that liverpool got yesterday wont count for much if the draws they have got against the lesser teams only sees them finish 3rd


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is my point when i mentioned why Man Utd have been so successful in the last few years because they do get the 3points from the smaller games even when they have played bad....now you can say that they have Won because they are the best in the universe blah blah but they have won not because they have played much better than everyone else but because they have taken their chances when others like Liverpool have not...


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Ashcrapper said:


> we arent going to agree on this mate so its pointless debating.
> 
> i just cant get my head round anyone thinking we played well. having the ball and doing nothing with it along with complete howlers at the back isnt playing well to me...


Liverpool just took their chances mate, 2 goals coming from dead ball situations, United did tbh have the better of the game, but just couldn't make it count in the final third.

Benitex did his homework and closed them down quickly and took Ronaldo the spotty oik outta the game, job done really.

Liverpool, Villa, ****nal or Chelsea still arn't going to win the league, its just a blip on Man Utd behalf.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

think too many people have been reading the sun's article about the game and decided to agree with the muppet who writes for them. If all you had to do to beat united was "get at them" or "close them down quickly" or "take ronaldo out of the game" then any half decent team would be beatin us every week. It's all bollox and everyone's gettin over hyped about one game. Really really really hope we get to play liverpool in the champions league, and i hope to god you use the same tactics that everyone's raving about, the "closing us down quickly" tactic LOL. Gota laugh when i see everyone repeating what some muppet in the paper says about united, just shows how much attention they don't pay to football.

ALSO HAS EVERY NONE UNITED FORGOT THAT WE HAD OUR WORST START TO THIS SEASON IN A LONG TIME? LIVERPOOL WHERE 7 POINTS CLEAR AT ONE POINT :lol: :lol: NOW WHO'S AT THE TOP :laugh:

Chelsea are our biggest threat after losing on saturday, noway can liverpool win the title with the squad they have. I [email protected] HATE LIVERPOOL FC WITH A PASSION LOL I HATE THEM AS MUCH AS I LOVE SEX


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Typical United fans, always looking for an excuse in defeat. Accept it that they're not the amazing unbeatable team that the media portrays them as.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Taking Ronaldo out of the game doesnt mean we will be beaten... How many times in big games has he gone to pot and we still won?


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Squeeeze said:


> If they both bring the form they showed in the recent CL games then Liverpool will win it.


Don't like to say "I told you so" but hey, I did so I am.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

iron head case said:


> Gutted,
> 
> we played crap.
> 
> ...


Now thats a good reply & honest:thumbup1: Reps from a Liverpool fan for that mate:thumb:

Now you other numptys....PAY UP LOL:bounce: :tongue:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

lambert said:


> Typical United fans, always looking for an excuse in defeat.


I'll think you will find thats most fans and not just us


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Five-O said:


> Liverpool just took their chances mate, *2 goals coming from dead ball situations*, United did tbh have the better of the game, but just couldn't make it count in the final third.
> 
> Benitex did his homework and closed them down quickly and took Ronaldo the spotty oik outta the game, job done really.
> 
> Liverpool, Villa, ****nal or Chelsea still arn't going to win the league, its just a blip on Man Utd behalf.


 a penalty is usually not considered a dead ball situation

we only had the free kick because Vidic stopped a clear goal scoring opportunity

stop trying to make out we're Stoke or something, Andrea Dossena lobbed Van Der Sar and 'The Premierships Greatest Defender' was raped in broad daylight


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

LOL Liverpool fans eh! You don't even deserve to win the league even after saturdays result. You lot talk about taking ronaldo out of the game is like taking gerrard out of liverpool pmsl liverpool without gerrard are sh!te, united without ronaldo would not be sh!te


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Done all the repping i can for today still got

richiemana

mad7

celticforever

adaml

mindmuscle

dsldude

left and will do tomoz when i have more


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

r u lot sill bitching about this?!?!? look u lot lost n thats da end of it! dont know y every1 is talking **** for..


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Sti_prodrive said:


> r u lot sill bitching about this?!?!? look u lot lost n thats da end of it! dont know y every1 is talking **** for..


U gonna bust a cap in peoplez ass's??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Miller said:


> *a penalty is usually not considered a dead ball situation*
> 
> we only had the free kick because Vidic stopped a clear goal scoring opportunity
> 
> stop trying to make out we're Stoke or something, Andrea Dossena lobbed Van Der Sar and 'The Premierships Greatest Defender' was raped in broad daylight


what is it considered to be then?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

all outta love for today - will spread my reps around you guys i aint got to when i get em back tomorrow


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

marts_uk said:


> LOL Liverpool fans eh! You don't even deserve to win the league even after saturdays result. You lot talk about taking ronaldo out of the game is like taking gerrard out of liverpool pmsl liverpool without gerrard are sh!te, united without ronaldo would not be sh!te


this is such a typical blind response from a Man U fan let it go you got beat end of story......your not even looking at the game just airing your hatred for liverpool....

it is likely Man Utd will win the league if they do not mess up i don't think many would disagree but if they do not win it god will you look a fool but then i would assume you would have a reply such as "well we did not want it this year any way"


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

lambert said:


> Typical United fans, always looking for an excuse in defeat. Accept it that they're not the amazing unbeatable team that the media portrays them as.


who was making the xcuse and what was it?


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> what is it considered to be then?


it's not a set piece as its one-on-one

or if you still going for that, you only scored 1 set piece yourself saturday, whoops-forgot about that


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

jimbo said:


>


that was made by Liverpool fans (bottom right hand corner)

yet brains of Britain here is using it as a derogatory, keep trying sunbeam, keep trying


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

marts_uk said:


> think too many people have been reading the sun's article about the game and decided to agree with the muppet who writes for them. If all you had to do to beat united was "get at them" or "close them down quickly" or "take ronaldo out of the game" then any half decent team would be beatin us every week. It's all bollox and everyone's gettin over hyped about one game. Really really really hope we get to play liverpool in the champions league, and i hope to god you use the same tactics that everyone's raving about, the "closing us down quickly" tactic LOL. Gota laugh when i see everyone repeating what some muppet in the paper says about united, just shows how much attention they don't pay to football.
> 
> ALSO HAS EVERY NONE UNITED FORGOT THAT WE HAD OUR WORST START TO THIS SEASON IN A LONG TIME? LIVERPOOL WHERE 7 POINTS CLEAR AT ONE POINT :lol: :lol: NOW WHO'S AT THE TOP :laugh:
> 
> Chelsea are our biggest threat after losing on saturday, noway can liverpool win the title with the squad they have. I [email protected] HATE LIVERPOOL FC WITH A PASSION LOL I HATE THEM AS MUCH AS I LOVE SEX


The point was still apparent that Ronaldo had a sh!t game and he's more than likely to creat things if he's on song....wrong or right?

Liverpool gave United no time on the ball, forcing them into mistakes and not letting them have a sniff.

What part of that did you not understand 

and just for the record Ive been watching football, and NOT sat from an armchair for nigh on 22 years you silly little boy, show some fvckin manners.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Miller said:


> a penalty is usually not considered a dead ball situation
> 
> we only had the free kick because Vidic stopped a clear goal scoring opportunity
> 
> stop trying to make out we're Stoke or something, Andrea Dossena lobbed Van Der Sar and 'The Premierships Greatest Defender' was raped in broad daylight


stop talking sh!te mate


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

he's funny that lad 'noway can liverpool win the title with the squad they have'

that **** squad with its right back injured in the warm up and Alonso out rolled United 4-1 at Old Trafford, has he forgot this already or is he stupid?


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Five-O said:


> stop talking sh!te mate


 explain mate....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Miller said:


> it's not a set piece as its one-on-one
> 
> or if you still going for that, you only scored 1 set piece yourself saturday, whoops-forgot about that


forgot about what?

suggest you read my previous posts in this thread mate before trying to devastate me with your crazy razor sharp scouse wit.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Miller said:


> that was made by Liverpool fans (bottom right hand corner)
> 
> yet brains of Britain here is using it as a derogatory, keep trying sunbeam, keep trying


Just thought it was funny my litlle sweet pea.


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> forgot about what?
> 
> suggest you read my previous posts in this thread mate before trying to devastate me with your crazy razor sharp scouse wit.


 I forgot about your goal being a penalty, I should have just replied with that in the first instance

I wasnt being witty there, I was being serious


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

jimbo said:


> Just thought it was funny my litlle sweet pea.


 ye its great man, you getting involved in the scouse banter now?

good for you mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

my point being Ive already said in this thread we got p1ssed on and offered no excuses.

however...


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Miller said:


> a penalty is usually not considered a dead ball situation
> 
> we only had the free kick because Vidic stopped a clear goal scoring opportunity
> 
> *stop trying to make out we're Stoke* or something, Andrea Dossena lobbed Van Der Sar and 'The Premierships Greatest Defender' was raped in broad daylight


Please don't insult Stoke again!! :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Five-O said:


> The point was still apparent that Ronaldo had a sh!t game and he's more than likely to creat things if he's on song....wrong or right?
> 
> Liverpool gave United no time on the ball, forcing them into mistakes and not letting them have a sniff.
> 
> What part of that did you not understand


naa i dont agree, united had lots and lots of posession and a high pass completion percentage

this doesnt suggest that liverpool pressured them and made them give the ball away

yes united made some mistakes but they were from long balls and neither vidic nor ferdinand were under any real pressure when they made their mistakes

United had a lot of possesion and enough time on the ball, liverpool just defended well and made the most of their opportunities


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

erics44 said:


> naa i dont agree, united had lots and lots of posession and a high pass completion percentage
> 
> this doesnt suggest that liverpool pressured them and made them give the ball away
> 
> ...


 :confused1:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

adlewar said:


> :confused1:


do you think they were? they both missed headers from long balls

torrez was a few feet away from vidic, is that pressure?


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

What's the difference between a PG Tips monkey and a Liverpool player?

Some people can still vaguely remember the PG Tips monkey holding a cup!!

FACE IT L.FC YOUR SQUAD CAN'T TOUCH OURS OVER A PERIOD OF A FULL SEASON, YOU NEVER HEAR UNITED FANS RAVING OVER A WIN AGAINST LIVERPOOL 3 DAYS AFTER THE GAME. Enjoy it cause you aint taking no silver home this season, bunch of gobsh!tes lol


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

I dont think either team defended badly you know, untill the first goal I thought it had 0-0 written all over it, I still couldnt see where a goal for us would come from

I still didnt think it was in the bag come 82 minutes because of the frequency of chances you were having, they weren't good chances but they were chances nontheless

I do think that the game was won in midfield, we had 5 and you had 3 so to combat this, United brought on 3 forwards and left it 5 on 2, beggars belief I think. Then when Vidic was sent off, he's used his subs and nobody took it upon themselves to sweep hence Dossenas goal. He gets it right 99% of the time but when he doesnt, I cant understand his thinking


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

we were beaten fair and square, and come the end of the season when we will probably lift the trophy, i will still remember this result and i dont think even winning the title is going to make this feel any better. well done to liverpool, may as well make the most of the moment to be honest


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

erics44 said:


> do you think they were? they both missed headers from long balls
> 
> torrez was a few feet away from vidic, is that pressure?


 I dont think it was the header which was the error, the hassle afterwards leading to him trying to rugby tackle Torres and swiping at thin air should be classed as a forced error


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Louis_C said:


> we were beaten fair and square, and come the end of the season when we will probably lift the trophy, i will still remember this result and i dont think even winning the title is going to make this feel any better. well done to liverpool, may as well make the most of the moment to be honest


 much respect for that mate, you're a classy club and supporters like you are going to keep it that way

some of the lads in here are funny though


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Louis_C said:


> we were beaten fair and square, and come the end of the season when we will probably lift the trophy, i will still remember this result and i dont think even winning the title is going to make this feel any better. well done to liverpool, may as well make the most of the moment to be honest


hooray, well said buddy.....we're argueing over ONE game........ :thumb:

i aint even a pool fan!!!! :tongue:

lets talk chelsea......fcuking proper team..stuff you all:thumbup1:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Miller said:


> I dont think it was the header which was the error, the hassle afterwards leading to him trying to rugby tackle Torres and swiping at thin air should be classed as a forced error


The missed header was the error

never let it bounce

once it bounced every mistake after that lead from the missed header


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

Miller said:


> much respect for that mate, you're a classy club and supporters like you are going to keep it that way
> 
> some of the lads in here are funny though


 if we had won, we'd probably act the same way... just like when we win the league we'll all act a certain way! its the truth lol, at the end of the day its only football


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

adlewar said:


> hooray, well said buddy.....we're argueing over ONE game........ :thumb:
> 
> i aint even a pool fan!!!! :tongue:
> 
> lets talk chelsea......fcuking proper team..stuff you all:thumbup1:


chelsea are like Take That


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

erics44 said:


> chelsea are like Take That


don't even go there!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

adlewar said:


> don't even go there!!!! :tongue:


actually picking on other supporters of other teams might make me feel a bit better today... cue further response... im just thinking! lol


----------



## Sti_prodrive (Sep 9, 2008)

DIEHARD LIVERPOOL FAN!!! 

CHEEERS 2 EVERY1 WHO SUPPORTED US :beer:


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

Well... bit of a late reply since BT messed up my internet connection.. how i HATE BT..

ANYWAY..

What a game.. I thought UTD were going to steam roll us when they got the pen but we turned it around and had the same spirt that we had to beat real madrid so im dead chuffed with our attiude.

Fantastic win but what on earth was Vidic doing? Bet he got some stick at the end of that!

But.. now its over ..

Lets be frank.. Utd will more and likley take the crown and they will be worthy winners if they do.. as hard as it is for me to admit it! But they have played some fantastic football this season.

I would be more mad if chelsea some how won it.. god i really do despise chelsea more then utd.. urghh..

This season has been pure epic.. we still have three teams going for first spot.. 3-4 teams fighting for the last champions league spot which i hope some how Villa take it..

Then we have a bum sweating relegation dog fight.. wow its tight down there.. (excuse the pun)

The prem has showed we have THE best league in the world for football ..

End of my little back from the weekend post.. i must end it with...

TORRES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Miller said:


> I dont think either team defended badly you know, untill the first goal I thought it had 0-0 written all over it, I still couldnt see where a goal for us would come from
> 
> I still didnt think it was in the bag come 82 minutes because of the frequency of chances you were having, they weren't good chances but they were chances nontheless
> 
> I do think that the game was won in midfield, we had 5 and you had 3 so to combat this, United brought on 3 forwards and left it 5 on 2, beggars belief I think. Then when Vidic was sent off, he's used his subs and nobody took it upon themselves to sweep hence Dossenas goal. He gets it right 99% of the time but when he doesnt, I cant understand his thinking


Ferguson is a tactical numpty. He's always has good assistants - Kiddo, Schteve Mclaren from amshterdam, and carlos [email protected], all of whom were poached by other clubs. He now has mike phelan who is a clueless numpty.

He gets it right often because against lesser opposition he lets his players go out and express themselves, playing attacking football. He also has a good eye for a player, obviously.

Fat Spanish Waiter is far better tactically - this is why the vermin do well in big games, but in lesser games, his negative mentality and constant tinkering and poor players bar Gerrard and Torres let him down.

United were garbage on Saturday because Fergie - as usual, messed about with the team in a big game. Rooney isn't a left winger, and Ronaldo isn't a 'chalk on his boots' winger either. Combined with being overrun in midfield and no width, United just played everything through the middle where the vermin were stacked up waiting.

Add to all that the best centre half and left back in the Premiership having brain farts and you have a disaster for football.


----------



## muscleoyeah (Sep 12, 2008)

man u will win the prem .... liverpool just watch and learn


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

muscleoyeah said:


> liverpool just watch and learn


yes definitely.

watch and learn how not to defend in our following games. :lol:


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

tink i all paid up now! pm if i missed anyone


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

ba baracuss said:


> Ferguson is a tactical numpty. He's always has good assistants - Kiddo, Schteve Mclaren from amshterdam, and carlos [email protected], all of whom were poached by other clubs. He now has mike phelan who is a clueless numpty.
> 
> He gets it right often because against lesser opposition he lets his players go out and express themselves, playing attacking football. He also has a good eye for a player, obviously.
> 
> ...


Very true, when carlos left United never put it across as a big thing but I thought he was ace and was worse than losing one of the big players.

Oh and remember the days of Brian Kid he was good!


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

muscleoyeah said:


> man u will win the prem .... liverpool just watch and learn


thats if the blue's dont pip you at the end........................ :tongue:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

adlewar said:


> thats if the blue's dont pip you at the end........................ :tongue:


FA Barclays Premiership

Pld Pts

1 Take That 38 80

2 Manchester United 38 79

3 Liverpool 38 60

4 Aston Villa 38 60

5 Everton 38 59


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

erics44 said:


> FA Barclays Premiership
> 
> Pld Pts
> 
> ...


i'd settle for that.......................... :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

adlewar said:


> i'd settle for that.......................... :thumb:


u cnuts think we wont even get 5th! :cursing: :ban:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

erics44 said:


> FA Barclays Premiership
> 
> Pld Pts
> 
> ...





Ollie B said:


> u cnuts think we wont even get 5th! :cursing: :ban:


5th dont exist......who give's a sh!t about 5th:tongue:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

adlewar said:


> 5th dont exist......who give's a sh!t about 5th:tongue:


Who gives a sh1t about take that! :laugh: :tongue:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Who gives a sh1t about take that! :laugh: :tongue:


exactly what chelsea will say to man-u at the end of the season........

take that....... :thumb:


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

utd wil win league

chelsea 2nd

liverpool 3rd and ****nal 4th

this happens every year, we all know this


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

higgz123 said:


> utd wil win league
> 
> chelsea 2nd
> 
> ...


If our French Frog manager will spend money on 3-4 addtional quality players instead of Sh1t like Bendtner (bender more like) etc we will challenge for trophies for sure. Plus it will be good to see Beetroot faces team not win anything for a change


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> If our French Frog manager will spend money on 3-4 addtional quality players instead of Sh1t like Bendtner (bender more like) etc we will challenge for trophies for sure. Plus it will be good to see Beetroot faces team not win anything for a change


yea the uefa cup will be a good cup for you next season.......... :tongue:


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

or the emirates cup in pre season!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

adlewar said:


> yea the uefa cup will be a good cup for you next season.......... :tongue:


Shame that aint gonna happen anymore  . When all your old farts are past there best, most are now only gonna face decline, unlike our team incline. Abramovich is gonna fcuk off as your not winning sh1t then ur gonna be in debt and be another Leeds!!! MMWWWHHAHAHAHAAHAH!!!

:whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> u cnuts think we wont even get 5th! :cursing: :ban:


ha, i was hoping my league table would attract some of the @rsenal

you must be a bit ashamed to be a @rsenal fan musnt you?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

erics44 said:


> ha, i was hoping my league table would attract some of the @rsenal
> 
> you must be a bit ashamed to be a @rsenal fan musnt you?


Not in chance I am ashamed. We play great football on spending nothing compared to your lot. So considering we are 4th on a squad thats not even worth in ££ quarter to yours we have done fcuking well. Our foundations are laid mate, a good board that have good interest of the club. A new stadium with the best facilites. A training ground that the English national team uses. A fantastic youth academy. Im not ashamed as our future is more brighter then chelsea or Liverpools as there funds are looking a bit dry at the moment. When we have paid off the stadium and sold all the properties round highbury and islington we are gonna be singing and dancing in the transfer mate :tongue:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

youve had a bright futire for the last 16 years

what happened to the bright future of 10 years ago, or 5 years ago, where are all them kids who were supposedly so great?

You have to respect ****nal coz they have spent virtually nothing compared to the other big 4 teams and many other teams in the premier league

but lets be honest unless they start spending you aint gonna win the league for a good while


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

erics44 said:


> youve had a bright futire for the last 16 years
> 
> what happened to the bright future of 10 years ago, or 5 years ago, where are all them kids who were supposedly so great?
> 
> ...


All our kids are on loan. Simpson, Randell, Lansbury. These are the ones that wenger thinks can make the grade. Gibbs is another english talent we use at LB. We have our foundations set. If they dont make the grade we sell them on to lower leauge teams. The same as every youth academy does.

This is what our board predicted. We had to build a bigger stadium as the demands for season tickets was immense and we couldnt be using a 38,000 seated stadium anymore, its just too small for a club like us. We took a gamble and built a 60,000 stadium that is nearly almost full everygame which helps. What didnt help is the setback of the global financial crisis so now we cant sell them flats in Highbury for the time being. This has made a difference to our transfer budget every year. The board are happy with Wenger in the helm as he can make a team spending little as possible. Champions Leauge is a bonus if we quality to decrease the debt we have. Once we are in the green watch us spend folks.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

@rsenal are having a bad season because of the credit crunch?

also do the team who finish in 4th so far off the pace deserve a champions league place? Liverpool seemed to be finishing 4th season after season closer to the team in 5th than 3rd, did they really deserve to be considered an elite premier league team and worthy of representing England in the Champions league?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

erics44 said:


> @rsenal are having a bad season because of the credit crunch? *I didnt say that. Because of all recent huge spending from Man Utd, Chelsea we had to do something about it as it would be harder to compete with our rivals so a bigger stadium would be the answer. The credit crunch has put us on a setback.*
> 
> also do the team who finish in 4th so far off the pace deserve a champions league place? *There are 4 places in the champions leauge if we finish 4 yes of course* Liverpool seemed to be finishing 4th season after season closer to the team in 5th than 3rd, did they really deserve to be considered an elite premier league team and worthy of representing England in the Champions league? *Liverpool are an immense force in the champions leauge, just look at there recent record*


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

they are a force in the champions league but they have put all their eggs in one basket, they qualified by the skin of their teath and even finished 5th and still made it

You have to at least have had a good season in your domestic league to qualify, liverpool were doing rubbish considering their position

champions league is for the countrys best teams and the uefa cup is for those in the second tier, and really Liverpool have been more like a second tier team recently and have done little in the league to deserve their elite status


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

erics44 said:


> they are a force in the champions league but they have put all their eggs in one basket, they qualified by the skin of their teath and even finished 5th and still made it
> 
> You have to at least have had a good season in your domestic league to qualify, liverpool were doing rubbish considering their position
> 
> champions league is for the countrys best teams and the uefa cup is for those in the second tier, and really Liverpool have been more like a second tier team recently and have done little in the league to deserve their elite status


Speak to Platini then :laugh:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Platini hates the english, he would have us chucked out of europe again if he had the chance


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I know the guy is a proper cnut. Watch him fix the draw on friday so all english teams play against eachother


----------

